# GA GSD rescue groups?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Are there any??


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Molly who runs Southern Cross GSD Rescue is a member on this board.

There may be others, but this is the only one I know of.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, here are a couple:

German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of Georgia, Inc.

Atlanta German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think the Atlanta German Shepherd Dog Rescue has been in public operation for years. Their site was last updated in 1998.

The only two I can think of are German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of Georgia and Southern Cross.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Molly,

If you read this could you send me a PM?


----------

